# Verizon DSL and Linksys BEFSR41



## jsw138 (Dec 13, 2004)

I connect to the internet using Verison DSL and use a Linksys BEFSR41 router to share the signal between two computer both running Windows XP in my house. After being online for about a half hour or so my ability to surf the internet almost slows to a halt. It also slows to a halt after about 15-20 of inactivity. I have tried every setting on the router to maintain a quality connection speed. I have tinkered with the MTU setting numerous times. I have reflashed the latest firmware twice already without any success. Does anyone have any clue why this would be doing this or what setting I could use to set up a quality connection?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## epos159 (Dec 1, 2004)

When you notice this loss in speed are you downloading or uploading files? That can really effect your connection... also check to see if things are downloading in the background (such as McAfee, Norton, Windows, etc.). This is just one possibility.

Let us know if you need more help or if that solves the issue.


----------



## jsw138 (Dec 13, 2004)

EPOS

Actually I notice it the most when I am surfing from website to website. Just 
a few minutes ago I had to go into the router setup page and reset the connection just to get to this website. Both Linksys and Verizon support have been unhelpful whatsoever in helping me fix this. I wonder if I have the settings on my router incorrect in anyway.


----------



## epos159 (Dec 1, 2004)

When you are connecting to Verizon through the Router... is it configured for PPP or PPPoE? I had some trouble because at first I wasn't connecting PPPoE... other than that I'm not really sure without seeing it.


----------



## jsw138 (Dec 13, 2004)

I connect using a PPPoE through my router. I have been on the phone for two days straight with Tech Support at Linksys and have been getting no where. They told me to run Net Assistant which worked for about 10 minutes then my connection speed dropped to almost zero again. Going to try again today. Thanks for your help EPOS.


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

i also use DSL PPPoE with Verizon. altho i don't use a router i use a HUB also made by Linksys. i tried using a linksys router with Verison DSL and and it would not let me connect. i have a feeling that it is because when installing [my router atleast] the router you need to connect to an IP address provided in order to install the firmware and software too. well in order to do that you need to connect to the wired. well if the modem is connected to the router then the router is connected to the computer. it has a connection, only the router inevitably becomes a firewall like never before. so i used my old hub and i don't need the use of a router... and i still connect at 100 MBps. so if this helps ne i am not sure.. but this is the solution that i used to fix this..


----------

